# [xorg] Probleme d'affichage avec NVidia GeForce 8600M

## sylvain.bonnemaison

Bonjour,

Suite à la mise à jour de xorg et des pilotes, l'écran affiche un rectangle blanc de quelque centinmètres de coté sur une partie. Ce rectangle est toujours à la même posisition. Il est affiché uniquement lorsque je suis dans ma session gnome. La fenetre d'authentification n'affiche pas ce rectangle.

Quelle peut être la cause de ce problème ?

----------

## gglaboussole

Salut,

Quelle version d'xorg ? si c'est la 1.8 je te conceille vivement la lecture du sujet le concernant sur ce même forum..

les drivers nvidia ne sont pas compatibles encore avec cette version... un workaround consiste à mettre 

```

Section "ServerFlags"

        Option "IgnoreABI" "true"

EndSection 

```

dans ton xorg.conf,

sinon s'il ne s'agit pas de la 1.8 et que tu as fait un gros bump de version, as tu bien recompilé tout les drivers qui sont dans x11-drivers comme demandé ?

qlist -I -C x11-drivers/   pour les trouver... (il y a entre autre nvidia-drivers)

----------

## sylvain.bonnemaison

Il s'agit d'xorg-server 1.6.5. J'ai bien recompiler tous les pilotes. Je penses avoir bien suivi les wiki gentoo / nvidia.

J'utilise une plateforme amd64. Puis-je migrer sans soucis vers la version 1.7 (masqué) ?

----------

